# 2010 Hav Specialty SEATING Info for Forum Members!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

If you are reserving a seat for the show and you would like to sit with other Havanese Forum members this year, please do the following:

- write in the "special requests" box on the reg form that _you want to sit with other Havanese Forum members_ (if you are doing mail-in registration)

OR

- email Sandra Wayne (*sandcastlehavanese *"at" *att *"dot" *net*) and _request to be seated with other Havanese Forum members_ (if you are doing the online registration).

You must have completed your registration and paid to reserve a seat at the show before you make your request. 

Added Note: This applies to the show seating _only _(and not seating at the buffet, banquet, etc.)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Jane!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks for posting this- I was just about to post it myself as I received an email from Sandra last night about it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thank you Jane, just sent my request!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you so much Jane and Jocelyne!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Drats! I registered online and sent in my check but I don't think I signed up for reserved seating. When I go back into the registration site I don't see any way to add the reserved seating to my existing reservation. Oh well......darn


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Susan- you can sit with me, I didn't do reserved seating either---


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Katie just email [email protected] and reserve, we want you and Susan to sit with all of us.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Katie. 

How much is reserved seating, anyway?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for that info! I have sent my request via email.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Drats! I registered online and sent in my check but I don't think I signed up for reserved seating. When I go back into the registration site I don't see any way to add the reserved seating to my existing reservation. Oh well......darn


Susan, there is no way (at least that I saw) to make a request re: show seating preferences when you register online. You can send Sandra an email request to sit with the Hav Forum folks directly. That's what I did


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I did the same, Jane, and Sandra kindly confirmed that I'd be with the forum peeps.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I 'think' it's like $20 a day right??
Way too expensive for me this time around- I would need two seats (one for Brooklyn and myself-) Can't spend $120 on seats!!
I will just sit where I can-I am sure I will see all of you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought it was just $20 period--------------


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I thought it was just $20 period--------------


It is $10 per seat per day. Total $20 for one seat for the 2 days of the show. That is what is on my reservation for Reserved seating.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Drats! I registered online and sent in my check but I don't think I signed up for reserved seating. When I go back into the registration site I don't see any way to add the reserved seating to my existing reservation. Oh well......darn


You can add anything supposedly to your registration. Instructions are on the site for registration. I added my husband and paid for a couple of the events for him on my already completed registration.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Did everyone get a confirmation email from Sandra?? I send her an email last week and never got a response. 

Katie - it is only $40 for the seat for the whole show - but for you I guess $80 is still a lot. You know that we will always have extra seats available for you to sit with us. I am looking forward to seeing you!! And your beautiful Brooklyn.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I didn't get a confirmation but I did email her and ask to be seated with Forum peeps.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy, I am able to add another person when I go into my completed registration but I cannot seem to add anything else. That's okay though. I think I'll skip the reserved seating and take my chances. I'm sure I'll find someone friendly to sit next to....like maybe Katie and Brooklyn!!  
I'm all about saving money on some things (hence the roommate) so I can spend more when we attend my nephew's wedding in beautiful San Diego over Labor Day. It'll be a first trip without dogs so I intend to play tourist as much as possible over 3 days.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Did everyone get a confirmation email from Sandra?? I send her an email last week and never got a response.
> 
> Katie - it is only $40 for the seat for the whole show - but for you I guess $80 is still a lot. You know that we will always have extra seats available for you to sit with us. I am looking forward to seeing you!! And your beautiful Brooklyn.


Was $40 for one person? I chose reserve seating and my receipt says "Friday and Saturday, total $20". Was there an option for choosing Thusday?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Sandi,

Mine says the same thing, but I got 2 seats...reserved seating for Fri and Sat..$40

I did get a confirmation email.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I paid for reserved seating for the last 2 Nationals and found that I was too busy getting dogs ready to show and chatting, etc. This year, I'll probably kick myself for not getting reserved seating, but I am trying to save every penny that I can, too. I'll wear my red boa anyway.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I just checked my registration receipt.

There is only one option:

Reserved Show Seating, Fri and Sat = $20.

That is for one person.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It is $20.00 for 1 person for both Friday and Saturday seating. No reserved seating for Thursday. When I go into registration I can make changes and pay via paypal like I did originally. That is how I was able to add Tom and pay for his seating and dinners. I know it can be done.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mucho gracias Jane!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Did everyone get a confirmation email from Sandra?? I send her an email last week and never got a response.
> 
> Katie - it is only $40 for the seat for the whole show - but for you I guess $80 is still a lot. You know that we will always have extra seats available for you to sit with us. I am looking forward to seeing you!! And your beautiful Brooklyn.


I think this has already been addressed, but it should only be $40 for two people.

Sandi, it isn't $10 per day. It's $20 per person, period. They only assign seats one time and you have either paid the $20 or not. (I suppose if you want to break it down per day for your own financial reasons, that would work, but it isn't an option to only pay for one day, so that is why I am clarifying that it is $20 per person for the national specialty show for reserved seating.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

didnt get the reserved cause i am such a rockie on all this...I will be wearing a redboa/scarf...and planning on dins sat...


----------

